# Interlock kits



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone run into a situation where interlocks are not allowed by the town? My client asked for an interlocked gen hookup and then got back to me saying he doesn't think it's allowed in his town ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't run across anything here about interlocks. I've only done a handful and they passed

I know there are conditions you have to meet for the interlock but other than that.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Seems like an easy enough question to get answered by the inspector???


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This depends. I wouldn't depend on the town inspector, I would want to see it in writing. 

What I mean is, is there an actual amendment to the NEC that disallows interlocks, or is it just your old inspector not liking new fangled things.

I've had a few inspectors who didn't know what interlocks are and just couldn't believe they were legal. And even after I gave them all the documentation, they still didn't like them and would ban them if they could.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This depends. I wouldn't depend on the town inspector, I would want to see it in writing.
> 
> What I mean is, is there an actual amendment to the NEC that disallows interlocks, or is it just your old inspector not liking new fangled things.
> 
> I've had a few inspectors who didn't know what interlocks are and just couldn't believe they were legal. And even after I gave them all the documentation, they still didn't like them and would ban them if they could.




I agree with Hackwork on this part and I will expand little more on this one because there are few type of interlock kit that do fit on the breaker box .,,

AFAIK most common one do fit on the panel cover and that was the issue because if you remove the cover with interlock on it and it was not really "" legit "" at all unless it was tied down under the cover then it will be legit .,

I have ran into this matter few time in both USA and Philippines both have simuair situation with interlock fit on the cover but not directally on the breakers itself at all.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> I agree with Hackwork on this part and I will expand little more on this one because there are few type of interlock kit that do fit on the breaker box .,,
> 
> AFAIK most common one do fit on the panel cover and that was the issue because if you remove the cover with interlock on it and it was not really "" legit "" at all unless it was tied down under the cover then it will be legit .,
> 
> I have ran into this matter few time in both USA and Philippines both have simuair situation with interlock fit on the cover but not directally on the breakers itself at all.


There are some out there, such as Siemens, that install on the breaker.

But even if they don't, the interlocks are still legal and code compliant unless that area has an amendment specifically banning them. 

I have had inspectors and other people say that interlocks on the covers aren't safe because the homeowner can take the cover off. But that doesn't matter, nothing is safe to the homeowner when the cover of the main panel is off.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The interlock has a couple of issues, mainly if you are using an aftermarket one, whether there is an issue with listing and then whether they have an issue with neutral bonded generators, of which most are, with the exception of some Honda and Westinghouse that allows within the instructions to remove the jumper. The Interlockitt brand actually works quite well. The OEM Siemens and Square D work well. Eaton has one, and I believe GE does too.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> There are some out there, such as Siemens, that install on the breaker.
> 
> Yep Of course few manufacters do make it.,,
> 
> ...


I wrote a underline and yes I do agree with that part very clear.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Not that it matters but I am in the camp that says they should have to be breaker mounted and not cover mounted. 
In fact I am going to work to get that amended in my town. like most of my linemen in this area.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you really had that much trouble with that?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Have you really had that much trouble with that?


It just doesn't seem safe. How many houses have you gone into with the panel cover off. Especially with people that think they need a generator. Most of them are tinkerers. Just my opinion.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> It just doesn't seem safe. How many houses have you gone into with the panel cover off. Especially with people that think they need a generator. Most of them are tinkerers. Just my opinion.


How many linemen have been hurt by someone who had a legal portable generator connection, but had the cover off?

You're looking to add restrictions and make the code ban things based on something that never even happened.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have run into the dummies who will spend the big coin on the Honda but refuse to spend a little on an interlock and insist on just back feeding. There is so much stupid to go around. 

As a whole though it is such a more versatile product.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> It just doesn't seem safe. How many houses have you gone into with the panel cover off. Especially with people that think they need a generator. Most of them are tinkerers. Just my opinion.


that is just an idiotic mindset imo.

why would a homeowner pay to have an interlock installed and code compliant only to remove the cover? they would have no reason to do at that point. A lot of worrying over nothing.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

drspec said:


> that is just an idiotic mindset imo.
> 
> why would a homeowner pay to have an interlock installed and code compliant only to remove the cover? they would have no reason to do at that point. A lot of worrying over nothing.


How many loose fitting covers have you ever seen? Or covers with 2 screws out of 6 in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> How many loose fitting covers have you ever seen? Or covers with 2 screws out of 6 in.


I always replace all the cover screws when installing an interlock.

Like Spec said, no one is going to pay for an interlock if they are going to be taking their cover off and leaving it off.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Service Call said:


> I haven't run across anything here about interlocks. I've only done a handful and they passed
> 
> I know there are conditions you have to meet for the interlock but other than that.......
> 
> ...


Interlocks are often confused with flintlocks.

That's why some AHJ prohibit them. 

They almost banned locks all together.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Did that one popular online interlock company ever get their product UL listed, or are they just built to a UL standard?

I thought that was the issue? The ones that are manufactured by the loadcenter manufacture are listed and labeled. They just don't make them for their older style loadcenter.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cabletie said:


> Did that one popular online interlock company ever get their product UL listed, or are they just built to a UL standard?
> 
> I thought that was the issue? The ones that are manufactured by the loadcenter manufacture are listed and labeled. They just don't make them for their older style loadcenter.


interlockkit.com has many of their interlocks listed by MET, but they are $150 each which is insane.

geninterlock.com is a different company who also has their interlocks listed by MET but charges half price or less.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

let's be a little logical here.

With the cover off, there is a whole lot of damage that any dingbat could do: shorting out the line side, connecting phase to ground, or any number of dangerous and illegal things. 

So if you want everything to be safe with the cover off in the hands of someone who doesn't know wtf they are doing, you are pi$$ing up a tree.

Any compliant interlock is as safe as the qualified individual servicing the panel. As others said, if you want to make the service idiot proof for some jackwad homeowner, you are going to have to put the panel up on top of the pole where they can't get to it. That is just not a legitimate argument to discount the panel cover interlocks.

Now, if you choose not to use them, that is your business.
I prefer double throw safety switches, but that doesn't mean
everyone has to use them.


----------



## ErOcK (Sep 17, 2010)

Would this be a case where an automatic transfer switch wouldn't satisfy the inspector?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ErOcK said:


> Would this be a case where an automatic transfer switch wouldn't satisfy the inspector?


I'm not really understand the question.


----------



## ErOcK (Sep 17, 2010)

Large generators I have permanently installed here have a transfer switch and the really nice ones have eight cylinder running on propane that come with an automatic transfer switch where you cut the line power every time there's an outage the generator kicks on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ErOcK said:


> Large generators I have permanently installed here have a transfer switch and the really nice ones have eight cylinder running on propane that come with an automatic transfer switch where you cut the line power every time there's an outage the generator kicks on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. But I am not sure what you are asking. If using an interlock is something to do when the inspector doesn't like an auto system?


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

I have one jurisdiction that will not allow aftermarket Interlock Kits. When I asked him why and from what I can recall- *They do no have a UL listing*, therefor he will not allow them. I asked Intermatic in person and they confirmed they do not have any active UL listings for their products. Seems modifying panel covers tends to void the listing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There is no requirement for a "UL" listing, just a listing, which can be done by any of the NRTL's such as MET, which the 2 aftermarket interlock companies I mentioned above are listed by.


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

Tell that to my Inspector that refuses to pass them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kyrton said:


> Tell that to my Inspector that refuses to pass them.


It doesn't work like that.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I thought that what labs' listings are acceptable is up to the AHJ? (With UL being pretty much universal.)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I thought that what labs' listings are acceptable is up to the AHJ? (With UL being pretty much universal.)


 It seems like it would be pretty corrupt if the AHJ could choose only one listing agency. As far as I know they can require it to be listed, but who it is listed by doesn't matter as long as they are a nationally recognized listing agency


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> It seems like it would be pretty corrupt if the AHJ could choose only one listing agency. As far as I know they can require it to be listed, but who it is listed by doesn't matter as long as they are a nationally recognized listing agency


That's true. I don't know what the legal basis is but it's usually not kosher for a public entity to just pick a house brand, if someone's a sole source they have to be able to demonstrate nobody else can provide the same thing. 

I never thought about it, who determines if a lab is NRTL? 

Never mind, just googled, it's an OSHA thing. 

Here's another thing that came up: 



> Tested for use with UL 67 Listed Panelboards Ref. Wyle Laboratories Test Report T52431-01
> 
> View Our Test Results
> 
> ...


But 



> SUMMARY: This notice announces the Occupational Safety and Health
> Administration's decision to revoke the recognition of Wyle
> Laboratories, Inc. (Wyle) as a Nationally Recognized Testing Laboratory
> under 29 CFR 1910.7.
> ...


^ from https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=FEDERAL_REGISTER&p_id=22157

So this kit is in a slightly gray area, there test was done before the revocation. Does the revocation retroactively invalidate the lab's listings? That would be a mess. 

https://www.interlockkit.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1837


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Now they are listing by MET, or at least most of them.


----------

